# [SOLVED] Clang, chromium i ebuild

## nenros

Mam pytanie co do edytowania ebuilda, otóż chciałbym skompilować chromium przy użyciu llvm/clang i mam problem ebuildem, nigdy ich nie edytowałem a z tego co wyczytałem trzeba w folderze wcześniej wykonać export 

```
 GYP_DEFINES='clang=1'
```

 i nie wiem jak to dodać do ebuilda   :Embarassed:  . Ktoś mi może pomóc.

 tutaj jest ebuildLast edited by nenros on Wed Jun 29, 2011 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *nenros wrote:*   

> Mam pytanie co do edytowania ebuilda, otóż chciałbym skompilować chromium przy użyciu llvm/clang i mam problem ebuildem, nigdy ich nie edytowałem a z tego co wyczytałem trzeba w folderze wcześniej wykonać export 
> 
> ```
>  GYP_DEFINES='clang=1'
> ```
> ...

 

Ebuild to zwykly skrypt powloki, dodaj do funkcji src_prepare()

```
export GYP_DEFINES='clang=1'
```

Potem ebuild ebuild-wersja.ebuild manifest i zmerguj.

----------

## nenros

dzięki za szybką pomoc

----------

